# A legislative "Forum" near you



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

I bet some of you are passing up the topic "Fargo Legislative form" because "That applies only to Fargo" WRONG just change the names and dist number of the legislator and I bet it fits for you too.

There are some good tips that can be used by everyone if you go to the "Fargo Legislative Form" topic.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Also, if anyone has information on the forums in other areas, please start a new topic entitled XXXXXXXX legislative forum.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bump!

Please check to see where your elected offical will be this weekend. Get out and mke your presence known and take someone with you if you can.


----------

